# Mass Effect: Omega Gamethread



## Muk (May 21, 2011)

*2179 CE*

The Courier Zhiwtia navigates through the asteroid fields in the Terminus system. After carefully avoiding and slipping through almost handful size holes, you see a large artificial construction.

"Omega, 
what a pisshole. Still it keeps you on your toes," Quaeer Letiaom your pilot and Ceo of Xanal Express LLC says. You are employees to this asari entrepreneur. All of you are banded together to make it big and Omega, though a pisshole has the highest chance of fast rewards. 

Ever since you joined up all you've been doing are small time jobs, barely making due to keep the ship functional and funded. This time around however the simple delivery job is suppose to bring in the cash. It's a direct delivery to Aria, the boss, ceo, queen if you feel dramatic of Afterlife and with that of Omega.

The Zhiwtia finally docks at peer 42 and as you and Quaeer exit the ship the hanar Ugaivi the Jelly Pudding, your on board medical doctore (you are actually quiet unsure how good this doctor is, since honestly a hanar as a doctor?) stay behind with a handful of other crew members. 

"Go ahead and see if you can't find some sort of opportunity and get a few more contracts in, I'll clear up our job with Aria," Quaeer says. S/he passes a Batarian guardsman and right behind her you already see a few other alien small time merchants who try to sell all sort of items to new arrivals.


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2011)

"Aye go sip fine wine and take shits in gold toilets whilst we chat to these fuckwits" Callum exclaims as he walks around and spots the Batarian guard. 

"Alright pal, you'll know if there are folk we can chat to, to get a few jobs round here.? Anyone lookin desperate enough to pay us?" he said unsure of which eyes to look at.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

The batarian guard looks at you with all his eyes, smirks and then says "Piss off, low life! The gay bar is down with the vorcha!"


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2011)

"I'll fuckin 'ave you you four eyed piece of shit. Scum of the universe you lot are, go suck yourself off ye wanker!" Callum said giving him the middle finger and squared up to the guard.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

"You human scumbags wanna mess with me?" the batarian guard shows off his assault rifle. It's a M8 Avenger assault rifle. One of the most cheapest weapons out there. Also pretty damn weak as far as damage out put is concerned.



After getting middle fingered, he pushes Callum away from him.

[+2 Renegade points for Callum]


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

“Now boys, one must play nice if you want to make friends.”  The Asari walks between the two men and begins to move forward, her eyes playing over the faces around her.  She quickly decided that the guard was beyond normal discussions at this point.  C'Nedra will go up to one of the merchants.  “So how is business?  Anything interesting going on in this...”  C'Nedra looks around her, deciding to choose her words carefully.  “Place?”  She smiles nicely as she asks.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

"Tentative excited: Welcome to Harrot's Emporium," the elcor merchant Harrot.
"Suggestive: Please browse through my list of items at your leisure."

Meanwhile the galactic news station reports: "Just coming in, Mining operations in the Terminus system have dropped by 60%. Due to the drop in efficiency resource minerals are scarce and prices per unit has gone up tremendously."

[+2 paragon C'nedra]


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The Asari moved to look at the list of items but the news caught her attention.  "Really..."  C'Nedra thinks for a moment then decides to talk to others about trying to pick up some minerals for a quick credit or two later.  She will then look around and see if there was someone that looked like they might have any information that will help them out in securing some sort of job.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

C'Nedra knows that their ship isn't really equipped for any sort of mining operations, however buying a few probes and a scanner would help a lot in furthering such a goal.

She looks around and finds a Volus merchant Buritang. "Greeting Asari, *deep breath*," Buritan greets her. "I have a few maps from the terminus system with potential resource gold mines. *deep breath* I also have this mineral scanner and a surplus of probes available for sale. (DC 10 for scanner and DC 12 for 30 probes)

Meanwhile on the streets you see a Batarian standing on a few crates shouting doom and gloom:

"Repent! Doom is nigh!
There!" He points at Callum "These pests will bring doom to us all!"


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

Looking hard at the merchant C'Nedra contemplates the deals.  “Don't suppose I can get a bit of a discount?”  She smiles down at him.  

C'Nedra will buy either way.

Scanner:
1d20+3
11+3 = 14

Probes:
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

((I think I was suppose to subtract 1 for every purchase after the first...this part confuses me a little.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2011)

*John*
John murmured to himself from beside C'Nedra, "gold is good, conductive, resilient to corrosion, required for most electronics works.  Source would be useful but Element Zero will be needed for any serious work."  He glanced around nervously eyes seeming to focus off to the sides of people.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

C'Nedra manages to get the probes at a cheaper price. [DC is 11 instead of 12 xD]

Continuing on the streets the group is able to pick up some other gossip.

"Did you hear, the Blood Pack struck the Eclipse again, that's like the third time they interrupted a deal."

"I hear Eclipse are now hiring any kind of mercs so they can deliver their cargo down into the lower wards."

((A Small List of Items from Harrots' Emporium:
Damage Protection +1 to Shield/Armor/Barrier [DC 17]
Death Mask +1 to Negotiations [DC 12]
Medigel Capacity Upgrade +1 [DC 20]
Small Fire Arms Upgrade +1 [DC 17]))


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2011)

It had not been a good start of the journey for Callum, his face was going as red as his hair, but when he saw the gun the Batarian was threatening him with he burst out laughing. 

"Aye, jog on tough guy. I dinae want to mess wit you and that pea shooter you have. I might get slightly bruised. Go home and suck on yer maams teet once yer done playin with yer toy!" 

He couldn't even get angry when he was pushed aside, as he was laughing. Even the next Batarian on the crates made him chuckle a bit.

"Aye that'll be right! I'll bring doom and destruction to all of ye! I'm the fuckin boogeyman. Raaargh! Lock up yer daughters....actually no need, they're all ugly as sin anyway."

He went on to the merchants, hearing the gossip as well about Eclipse.

"Now that's what I'm talkin about. Why do Batarians have to be such wankers!? He coulda just told us that and I'd have been fine. Tosspots."

Callum stood beside his Asari teammate "eh, ah bollocks what am I gonna get? aye how about the Damage protection? Gotta keep me crown jewels safe you know." he said grabbing his crotch and laughing. 

1d20+12 (is this how its done?)
1+12 = 13

"Ah shite, maybe not then eh. I'll just put a cup around them. But how about we go and find out about that Eclipse malarky. Sounds like we can cause a bit of trouble there yeah."


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2011)

If anyone would be recruiting they'd probably do it in Afterlife. Aria's got control over it and no one usually dares a fire fight inside Aria's territory. They are probably doing the recruiting on the lower floors away from the hot dancing Asari's.

On the bottom floor, you find a Batarian bartender.

Some humans are partying and ordering drinks. For them he's pouring some purplish liquid into their glasses. It knocks both of them off their feet. And they don't get back up.

A turian orders a drink, too, but he gets some green liquid instead. The turian stays on his feet.

Meanwhile on the east side you spot a salarian wearing a yellow armor suit. He's guarding a door. They must be recruiting over there.

To the north you spot a Turrian with a blue armor and a white sun on his chest. Those must be the blue suns and to the west there are a few Krogan in blood red armor, the Blood Pack.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2011)

Callum is entranced by the hot dancing girls and will remain there for the remainder of the game 

"This! Is my kinda place!!" He runs for the bar and sees the bartarian and the humans on the floor. "Fuck sake..."

He goes back to C'Nedra "Could you buy us a drink?"

Turning to John, "We better be careful here mate - these Bastardians have it in fer us"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2011)

*John*

John looks at the dead(?) humans curiously a moment and mumbles, "a drink would be nice, something weaker than what they had I think."  Death didn't bother him, death was dreadfully common in the universe goodness knows he had caused his share himself.

Maybe there would be something of interest though.  He'll approach the bodies under a guise of checking their vitals.  While there he'll snag a sample of the drink for testing later (unless it's immediately obvious what it is).

Knowlege: Life Sciences (?):
1d20+3
20+3 = 23

Treat Injury (untrained):
1d20+0
19+0 = 19

Slight-of-hand:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19


----------



## Kuno (May 23, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

“Buy your own damn drink!  You earn more than I do.”  The Asari watched her companions and let a bubble of laughter escape her.  'Besides I would rather you keep your wits about you.  If nothing else, they are amusing.' she thinks then looks around the room.  'Blue Suns, Blood Pack...' C'Nedra's mind thinks about what she has heard about them.  “Should be able to take them.” She mumbles then nods her head toward the yellow clad Salarian.  “I think that is where we want to be.” she nudges Callum with her elbow then walks over to John.

“I'm sure they're fine.  Come on lets go.”  C'Nedra says squatting down next to him and waiting until he was finished.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2011)

John finds that the liquid served are high liquor only for Krogan and some special mix that would knock even an Elcor off his feet. Human's can't stomach something like that and their entire system shut down.

First aid won't be enough to keep them alive, at best it would delay their death unless they are taken to a hospital within the next 10 minutes. But it doesn't seem like any of the scumbags that come to Omega or afterlife are good Samaritans and would care enough to bring these two humans to a clinic.

John still manages to salvage some of the left over in the glass as a sample. However it's only good for one experiment.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2011)

((Meh, and now I have to decide if I'm going the goody-goody route or not  ))

John pocketed the sample carefully and stood up from the soon-to-be-corpses.  They were beyond his ability to aid and he didn't have the resources to go wasting them on a couple of men that were foolish enough to drink whatever was placed in front of them.  The universe was a cold, uncaring place.

He nods at C'Nedra and rises, "nothing to be done for them.  Lets move on."  He made a mental note to deal with the bartender later though, selective terminations based on race was not a good policy to encourage, especially when the race targeted was his own.  Maybe when he had a bit more time he could work something out with the sample to provide a suitable punishment.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2011)

Callum looks to John "They're pretty much dead eh? Ach then they won't be needing whatever's in their pockets.

Callum doesn't even try to hide the fact he's rummaging through their pockets for something of worth.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2011)

[+2 renegade for John and Callum]

Callum finds 2 cheap M3 Predators.


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2011)

"Aye let's head out." Callum says as he pockets the guns.

"Quite fancy hearing if those Blue Suns got any jobs. Might be a bit of a laugh."

Callum walks up to them, "Alright pal, you got any jobs fer us?" he asks bluntly


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2011)

(I assume you're talking to the blue suns?)

"Sure, head on inside," the guard tells Callum.

"New mercs?" the registration clerk looks at Callum. "Well if you're here for a job, you've got to bring your own armor and weapons. And no just finishing one job makes you not part of the blue suns.

There are a few cargo that needs retrieving. Head over to the park lot and they'll take you to the warehouse." You're omni tool gets updated on a mission objective.

(Head to the parking lot outside of Afterlife and get transported to the warehouse.)


----------



## Kuno (May 24, 2011)

*C'Nedra...
*
When Callum walked up to the Blue Suns, C'Nedra paused glancing toward the eclipse then shrugged before following him.  "So we head over there to start the job."  The Asari nodded then headed out of the room and toward their ride.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

*John*
John glances around almost twitching, "no time like the present?"  He shifts his shotgun testing the weight, "sooner we get some funds the sooner I can get back to working."

((John's ready to go whenever, he's about broke anyway.))


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2011)

Thus the three of you head over to the parking lot and take the ride down the the warehouse. As you arrive at the blue sun camp you hear an explosion not far from the entrance.

There is shouting and shooting going on.
"Hope you are ready for some shooting," the driver says. "That cargo was stolen from us by the blood pack, now we finally tracked it down. You guys go in from the front, our blue suns will provide some back up.

You're main goal will be to get inside the main control shut down the security mecs and opening the main warehouse gate."


----------



## Vergil (May 25, 2011)

"Fuck yeah, that sounds like some good shit. Right lads you ready to fuck up some of those ugly vorcha and krogun asswipes? That Bastardian at the bar! I swear I really needed a drink too, I shoot and drive better when I'm drunk."

"You babes are about the only ones I can stand" he said to the Asari.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*John*
John pulls out his shotgun and gives it a careful look making sure everything is okay and testing the uplink to his display contacts.  Satisfied that the targeting is working well he nods his affirmation that he's ready.

While the others get ready in turn he activates his uplink, can he pull down any maps or information on the building?  (Ideally live security stream, but maps/blueprints would be easier to come by)

Computer Use:
1d20+3
2+3 = 5 (Well, it was worth a try  )


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2011)

John isn't able to hack into any wireless terminal from his position right now and is unable to download any sort of videos or maps.

((If you are ready then please roll initiative for charging in xD, map is coming up and combat movements))


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lord Vermouth Evergreen


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

Initiative:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17


----------



## Vergil (May 25, 2011)

Initiative

1d20+2
8+2 = 10 (low probably on account of him being distracted by thoughts of the dancers earlier on )


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2011)

C'Nedra...

C'Nedra will move forward and find cover quickly.  She will take a moment to compose herself because...

Init:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2011)

((you've the map, how u guys gonna attack xD))

((make it the usual 5 round of combat))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

((Have to work off my phone for images so bare with me please))

Round 1:
John will enter and take cover as far to the right of the initial wall as he can and fire at the the uncovered opponent on the right near the entrance.
Attack:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Damage:
2d10+1
1,10+1 = 12

Round 2:
John will 5-foot-step out of cover, then biotic charge the guy in the bottom-right (move action).  He'll then fire at the guy if he's still alive or else take cover and/or fire at the most attractive other target he can find.

Charge:
3d10+0
2,2,3+0 = 7

Attack:
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Damage:
2d10+1
9,9+1 = 19

Round 3:
Continue to attack from cover, moving if there are no longer any attractive targets.

Attack:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

Damage:
2d10+1
6,8+1 = 15

Round 4:
Continue to attack from cover, moving if there are no longer any attractive targets.

Attack:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9 (again?  Seriously?)

Damage:
2d10+1
2,10+1 = 13

Round 5:
Continue to attack from cover, moving if there are no longer any attractive targets.

Attack:
1d20+4
8+4 = 12

Damage:
2d10+1
7,8+1 = 16


----------



## Vergil (May 25, 2011)

(Hope I did this right....)

HP: 13
AC: 10+1+2+3 = 16
Temporary Hit Points: 5 Armor, 5 Shield 

If at any point Callum takes too much damage he will cloak and run for better cover.

Callum will move towards the initial wall and use his sniper rifle to take out the leftmost uncovered dude.

Round 1:

1d20+3
8+3 = 11

Damage: (my str is -1, I assume I add the penaty to the damage yes?)
2d10-1
5,7-1 = 11

Callum will move to the cover on the far left but only if the two that are uncovered have been taken out by John and Callums sniper. If not then he will finish (at least one of) them off. 

If they are down then, from the cover he has reached (the three blocks that are vertical), the upper most block will fire at the guy behind the 2 blocks (10 squares up from the entrance)

Round 2:

1d20+3
19+3 = 22

2d10-1
7,4-1 = 10

Round 3

Will fire at the most attractive target. He should be at the lefthand cover though.

1d20+3
14+3 = 17

DMG

2d10-1
5,6-1 = 10

Round 4

Will cloak and run for the upper most left hand block with a view to killing the guy at the warehouse East entrance

Round 5

1d20+3
13+3 = 16

2d10-1
8,5-1 = 12


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2011)

*Initiative:*
John 17
Enemy 15
Callum 10
C'Nedra 4


*Round 1*

John dives towards the crates and manages to get to the very right side of the first crates. He loads his shot gun and fires a salvo. 

All the shrapnel hit his target, ripping right through his shield and shreadding into swiss cheese. The vorcha falls to the ground bleeding out.

With that John makes a few of them aware of him. They fire more or less blindly at him. As the crates provide ample cover, none of their shots hit. 

Callum on the otherside decides those 2 idiots right in front of the gates are perfect target practice. Leaning barely out of the camp's entrance he takes aim on the first vorcha head.

*Round 2*
John biotic charges right through the crates at the vorcha hiding behind the crates at the farthest right. The charge is enough to rip through almost all of its shield and armor. The vorcha sees John wanting to finish him off with is shotgun and tries meleeing John with a swift hit with the hilt of his assault rifle. However its deflected off John's shield and John rips through the vorcha with his blast. It collapses with a giant hole in its torso.

Now under good cover, none of those shots manage to hit John.

Suddenly a single loud shot resound through the battle. A vorcha's head flies off as its body collapses. The loud sound of a manual reload of a bolt action sniper rifle resounds through Callum's ear. It's his own sniper rifle and his first head shot of the day. He set's aim at the next free head.

*Round 3*
John moves a little north and gets a good sight on one more. However the bullets only hit crates.

Some of them move into more cover position as they finally noticed a sniper on the field.

However Callum still is fast enough to finish headshotting a 2nd vorcha. He then moves to the right most crates from the first set of crates. And from there he looks for targets to hit.

*Round 4*
Once more John tries to hit his target but misses.

The vorcha keep firing, the crates take many hits. Good thing they are made out a durable material that is capable of withstanding smaller asteroids storms.
However a stray shot does manages to hit John. It rips through most of John's shield and armor [-10], but that's what the shield and armor are for.

Callum takes aim at the same target John's been firing at. From his angle he has an easier time hitting him.

*Round 5*
John keeps hoping to hit with his shotgun from a distance, however these babies are for close up melee shots, not these ranged things. ((Bending rules, u only need to hit an 5ft area if u're adjacent, still provokes aoo))

Luckily these enemies don't have shotgun charging krogans, or at least neither see them. 

A vorcha aims at Callum and manages to bring his shield down to half. [-2] In return Callum fires his rifle and rips the head from its shoulder.

Enemies Dead: 5
Enemies Still Alive: 10

((@vergil if you want to keep using head shot just roll damage, not need for attack rolls xD))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*John*

John will switch to fighting defensively since his armor is almost gone (+2 to AC, -4 to hit).

Round 6:Attack closest target, if there's no one particularly close he'll double-move to cover nearer to the next target.

Attack:

1d20+0
7+0 = 7

Damage:
2d10+1
10,4+1 = 15

Round 7:Attack closest target, if there's no one particularly close he'll double-move to cover nearer to the next target.

Attack:
1d20+0
10+0 = 10

Damage:
2d10+1
9,6+1 = 16


Round 8:
Biotic Charge, preferably someplace where he'll have cover from other attackers.

Charge:
3d10+0
4,6,1+0 = 11

If he has cover after the charge he'll attack with his shotgun, otherwise he'll move to get in cover.

Attack:
1d20+0
12+0 = 12

Damage:
2d10+1
5,2+1 = 8

Round 9:Attack closest target, if there's no one particularly close he'll double-move to cover nearer to the next target.

Attack:
1d20+0
19+0 = 19

Damage:
2d10+1
10,6+1 = 17

Round 10:Attack closest target, if there's no one particularly close he'll double-move to cover nearer to the next target.

Attack:
1d20+0
14+0 = 14

Damage:
2d10+1
10,2+1 = 13


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2011)

Besides just the three there are other mercs who hope to make some quick money of this job. Among them is a turrian with a sniper rifle. (Enter Chaos' character. You'll just have to go into combat for now xD and make an impression.)


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2011)

Ruso sees the others charge into the battle. Enemies seem to be falling quickly. He curses and charges in.

Initiative:

Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

If hurt too badly at any time, Ruso will go for the best cover and try to get the fuck out.

*Round I:*

Ruso will activate Tactical Cloak and charge into the building, taking cover behind the five crates on the far right. He will then try to take a shot at any enemy, if they're still in sights.

Roll(1d20)+3:
13,+0
Total:13

Roll(2d12):
5,6,
Total:11

*Round II:*

Ruso will try to hear/see if any enemies are still hiding behind the huge crate thing north of his current cover.

If not, he will hide on the right side of the thing and try to take another sniper shot. 

If there are still enemies behind it, Ruso will take out his Desert Eagle, move to the place and try to hit one of them from behind the corner, close range.

Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Damage:
Roll(2d12):
3,8,
Total:11
or
Roll(2d8):
1,3,
Total:4

*Round III:*

Ruso will either continue sniping, or continue picking off opponents with his Desert Eagle. Still depends on whether there are enemies in close range.

Roll(1d20)+3:
16,+3
Total:19

Roll(2d12):
12,11,
Total:23
or
Roll(2d8):
6,8,
Total:14

*Round IV:*

Repeatal of last phase. If sniping and no more targets present themselves, charge for nearby cover that offers a good position.

Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18

Roll(2d12):
3,1,
Total:4
or
Roll(2d8):
3,7,
Total:10

*Round V:*

Repeat again.

Roll(1d20)+3:
9,+3
Total:12

Roll(2d12):
4,1,
Total:5
or
Roll(2d8):
4,5,
Total:9

((Desert Eagle rolls for some reason are far better than snipe rolls. Ah well))


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2011)

"Yer no takin my fuckin kills you bastard shitface!" Callum inexplicably yells across the room.

HP: 13
AC: 10+1+2+3 = 16
Temporary Hit Points: 5 Armor, 3 Shield 

Initiative
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

Callum is serious now and will use Coup de grace on every round. Once again if he takes too much damage he'll cloak and get outta there. From his position behind the single block near the East Entrance, he will target the three outside the Western Entrance with his Sniper rifle, after which he will move to the two blocks outside the Eastern entrance for cover and take out any remaining targets.

Round 1:

Coup de grace
2d10-1
6,9-1 = 14

Round 2

Coup de grace
2d10-1
2,2-1 = 3

Round 3

Coup de grace
2d10-1
6,10-1 = 15

Round 4

Coup de grace
2d10-1
9,8-1 = 16

Round 5

Coup de grace
2d10-1
10,9-1 = 18


"Bang! Get in there! Star striker Callum McFarrell shoots and scores!"


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The asari will move to the far right and begin working her way forward while using her assault rifle.  She will duck behind cover to reload and if she starts taking too much damage.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 12 + 2 = 14
AC: AC: +13 (10+1 Dex+0 Defense+2 Leather Armor)
Shield/Armor Temporary Hit Points: +4 Armor, +4 Shield 


Initiative: 
1d20+1
7+1 = 8


Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+1
19+1 = 20
Damage:
2d8+1
5,8+1 = 14

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+1
8+1 = 9
Damage:
2d8+1
4,6+1 = 11

Round 3:
Attack
1d20+1
19+1 = 20
Damage:
2d8+1
3,5+1 = 9

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+1
18+1 = 19
Damage:
2d8+1
7,3+1 = 11

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+1
4+1 = 5
Damage:
2d8+1
5,2+1 = 8


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2011)

Initiative:
John 17
Ruso 17
Enemy 15
Callum 10
C'Nedra 4


*Round 6*
John dashes quickly South just until he reaches the south west corner of the large crater.

Ruso makes a mad dash towards the cover John was not long ago.

The Vorcha in front of John triest to shoot at him. John tries interrupting his aim, but misses with the hilt of his shotgun. A assault rifle isn't a shotgun and the hilt of John's shotgun manages to hit the barrle of the assault rifle. His fire sprays all over the place, just not where John was standing.

Another Vorcha triest stepping out of cover to shoot at Callum and manages to hit him. [-6]

The rest move around trying to get a few clear shots in soon.

Callum hits his invisibility and runs to a different cover. He heads east to that long line of crates.

C'Nedra heads to the same crates Ruso is hiding behind.

*Round 7*
John dodges a melee attack against him from the vorcha he's facing off with. He pumps him full with his shotgun, sending him flying with cheese holes all over his torso.

Ruso moves up behind John. And waits for an enemy to pop out of the corner.

Seeing as John is still around the corner a Vorcha approaches and barely dodges a bullet from Ruso's Eagle. John takes the chance to hit him with his shotgun's hit. The hilt hits the kin ripping the shield off the vorcha. [-5]

The other enemies are still searching for Callum.

Meanwhile Callum peaks out of his corner and takes aim at an unsuspecting foe.

C'Nedra also catches up to John and Rusco.

*Round 8*
John charges at the vorcha in front of him, slamming him into some cargo as he exits out of his charge behind some good cover.

Free from friendly fire and body blocking Ruso aims at the Vorcha at little more east of him with his sniper. Though he didn't aim for its head, it punches through its heart dropping him on the floor. [-23]

A krogan spots Ruso and fires his shotgun at him. At long distance a shotgun just isn't good and it misses Ruso. Another vorcha shoots at Ruso but misses too.

Callum finally fires his head shot. Once more he rips a head off. He set aims for another head shot.

C'Nedra fires her assault rifle at the vorcha, ripping away its Shield and Armor and its barely alive from the remaining salvo bullets. [-9]

*Round 9*
John aims at the Krogan and rips off its shield and armor and almost killing it in one blow. [-17]

Ruso does a quick switch to his Eagle and finishes off the Vorcha C'Nedra almost killed.

The krogan notices John and does a Krogan charge (Overrun) at him. John choses to smash one more hit into the dying Krogan with his hilt. The hilt cracks the Krogan's head open the charge ends in the Krogan diving passed John.

Callum fires his rifle again and another head flies. Out of position for his next shot, he moves further south to the single crate to the far south east corner.

C'Nedra fires at one of the last three vorcha, rips its shield armor and brigs it once more close to death's door step. [-11]

*Round 10*
John crouches to the south end of his crates and fires his shotgun. But from that distance he misses.

Ruso aim's with his eagle and misses his shot as well. 

The vorcha try to move father away so that their find some cover.

Callum pops out of the cover and takes aim at the vorcha's back.

C'Nedra fires some more assault rifle after she's gotten herself into some good positioning. Rips shield and armor off one of the vochra. [-8]

Enemies left 3


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2011)

Ruso will move to the closest cover available that allows him a good shot at the remaining enemies. He will then switch back to his sniper and take his time to line up a good shot. Kill. Rinse and repeat. If necessary, he will move to another cover for a better shot.

*Round VI:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(2d12)+0:
4,4,+0
Total:8

*Round VII:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14

Roll(2d12)+0:
4,7,+0
Total:11

*Round IIX:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
14,+3
Total:17

Roll(2d12)+0:
12,1,+0
Total:13

*Round IX:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21

Roll(2d12)+0:
12,1,+0
Total:13

*Round X:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22

Roll(2d12)+0:
6,6,+0
Total:12


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2011)

No idea who is still alive but figure we got them by the short and curlies. If there's any still alive Callum will spend his time trying to distract Ruso, whilst shooting 

Init: 1d20+2
8+2 = 10

Round 11: Callum finishes off the vorcha

Dmg: 
2d10+1
7,2+1 = 10 (just realised I should be using my dex stat and not my str stat for ranged weapons 


Round 12: Callum'll take out whoever is still breathing!

Coup de grace

Round 13 "Fuck ye motherfuckers!!!"

2d10+1
5,2+1 = 8

Round 14: run and gun!
atk
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

dmg
2d10+1
2,9+1 = 12

Round 15:

1d20+3
7+3 = 10

2d10+1
4,2+1 = 7


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

John will continue to act defensively.

Round 11:
He'll double-move to new cover if he's not in a good place, otherwise attack with his shotgun:

Attack:
1d20+0
11+0 = 11

Damage:
2d10+1
3,10+1 = 14

Round 12:
He'll double-move to new cover if he's not in a good place, otherwise attack with his shotgun:

Attack:
1d20+0
15+0 = 15

Damage:
2d10+1
8,9+1 = 18

Round 13:
He'll double-move to new cover if he's not in a good place, otherwise attack with his shotgun:

Attack:
1d20+0
10+0 = 10

Damage:
2d10+1
5,10+1 = 16


Round 14:
He'll double-move to new cover if he's not in a good place, otherwise attack with his shotgun: (His biotic charge is rechaged as of this round but unless something dramatic happens there shouldn't be anything alive left so it's better for him to hold it)

Attack:
1d20+0
6+0 = 6

Damage:
2d10+1
1,4+1 = 6

Round 15:
He'll double-move to new cover if he's not in a good place, otherwise attack with his shotgun:

Attack:
1d20+0
14+0 = 14

Damage:
2d10+1
3,4+1 = 8


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2011)

((C'Nedra runs around wild shooting the ceiling.  lol  Damn...posted when you did Muk))

*Spoiler*: __ 




C'Nedra will continue down the right side and moving toward the center toward the last three using her assault rifle.

HP: 12 + 2 = 14
AC: AC: +13 (10+1 Dex+0 Defense+2 Leather Armor)
Shield/Armor Temporary Hit Points: +4 Armor, +4 Shield 



Round 11:
Attack:
1d20+1
9+1 = 10
Damage:
2d8+1
8,5+1 = 14

Round 12:
Attack:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17
Damage:
2d8+1
8,2+1 = 11

Round 13:
Attack:
1d20+1
6+1 = 7
Damage:
2d8+1
4,3+1 = 8

Round 14:
Attack:
1d20+1
4+1 = 5
Damage:
2d8+1
8,8+1 = 17

Round 15:
Attack:
1d20+1
7+1 = 8
Damage:
2d8+1
5,1+1 = 7


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2011)

Initiative:
John 17
Ruso 17
Enemy 15
Callum 10
C'Nedra 4

*Round 11:*
John steps out of cover and does a mad dash towards a vorcha and fires his shotgun in his face, ripping the head off. [-14] The vorcha was still in the motion of swinging his melee counter as his head is blown off.

Ruso doesn't take enough time to aim with his sniper and misses his shot.

The last two vorcha try to shoot at John but miss him terribly.

Callum steals Ruso's kill. [-20] And aims for another free standing Vorcha.

C'Nedra misses.

*Round 12*
John walks up next to a vorcha, dodges a melee attack and blows its head off. [-18]

Rosu takes his time with the last vorcha and goes for a coupe degrace, just as Callum is.

The vorcha runs to hide behind cover.

Callum loses line of sight from the vorcha as it moved into cover.

C'Nedra chases after the last vorcha and destroys its shield and armor. [-11]

*Round 13*
John runs behind the last Vorcha and steals the kill from Rosu and Callum. [-16]

==End Of Combat==

900 exp each
You find some useful Tech upgrade:
+1 Attack for secondary weapon (Requires a research lab and minerals to upgrade it for the squad)
+1 Damage for primary weapon (same as above)


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2011)

Ruso looks around and sees three of the others (the three making most of the kills, he notes) getting together. They're clearly part of some sort of team or organization. Rus smiles. A few extra acquiantances never hurt. He walks up to them.

"So, who did I have the pleasure to share this marvelous gunfight with?" He says, a killer smile on his face.

((Off to bed, feel free to move Ruso on a bit if you're playing on tonight.))


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The asari looked over this man carefully then nodded.  "I'm C'Nedra."  She says then looks at her companions and figures it would be best for her to speak for a moment.  "That is John." C'Nedra points to the man with the shotgun that was bashing peoples brains in.  "And that is Callum." She then points to the other that had been wielding the sniper.

"Thanks for the help.  Though you are?"  C'Nedra waits for him to respond.


----------



## Vergil (May 27, 2011)

"Ach why'd ye have te give ma name to that bastard Turian?" he said to C'nedra and then turned to Ruso, "Fuck off wanker, we already got a world class sniper. We dinae need two, and even if we did I'm fuckin no havin one o those Relay 314 incident wankers on the team. We kicked yer arse at Shanxi and I can sure as hell kick yer ass right now."

Callum was a little injured from the firefight but stood up straight and grimaced as he took the pain.


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2011)

"Ruso Vallokius, pleased to meet you" Ruso extended his hand towards C'nedra just when Callum came walking in and made an ass of himself. Ruso smiled. "We have a racist human. Like we haven't seen enough of those." He made a mocking bow. 

He noticed Callum's pained pose and grimace. "Great evading, by the way, superior race." He turned to C'nedra again. "Well met anyway. For some reason those other dudes didn't get a single kill." He tilted his head at the other mercenaries around. "Its good to meet someone who can handle his or her weapon. You're clearly acquaintanced, where are you from?"


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The Asari rubbed the bridge of her nose when Callum spoke up, giving the Turian a slightly apologetic smile.  ?Callum please.  I think we can use all the help we can get at the moment.  Didn't expect this much opposition from the start.?  C'Nedra says it nicely as to not rile the man up any more.

?We work for a small delivery company, Xanal Express.  Our boss is a bit busy at the moment and we are looking for some extra cash.?  C'Nedra looked the man over and shrugged.  ?Don't mind splitting it a bit more if you are willing to continue on with us.?  the blue skinned woman gave him a smile and reloaded her assault rifle, put it away and pulled out her pistol.  Without even looking at the man she sighed.  ?Yes Callum I do believe we need the assistance, at least for the moment.?

C'Nedra will listen for a response and to the others but, at the same time, will rummage over the bodies for anything useful.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2011)

C'Nedra finds a single credit chit on the krogan. ((Already gave you you're reward, tech upgrades xD))

Peaking into the warehouse the group finds lots of cargo. Some of them have strange marking on them, having a closer look, C'Nedra, Callum and John kinda find those cargo familiar, but can't quiet place them where they belong to.

Anyways looking around it seems like there are no more guards around. Still careful they get to the warehouse office and find it empty. Opening the main gate and turning the security off, the group finishes this assignment.

The blue suns thank the mercs and pay them out. ((+1 to wealth for all))

As you return to Afterlife your com-link opens. Quaeer is on the line.

"Bad news boys and girls, Aria just informed me that the cargo we delivered was stolen from her warehouse. Some mercs dared an attack on Aria's warehouse and stole a huge amount of her cargo, ours inclusive. If we don't get back our cargo Aria won't pay us any credits.

Meet me outside Afterlife to discuss it in more details."

You're group gets a strange feeling, warehouse, mercs, stealing cargo .... it somehow adds up.


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2011)

"Why not?" Ruso replied to C'nedra. "Not too many good jobs around." He smiled again. "If the funny guy can keep up to me, of course."

Ruso will try to identify the barrels.

Knowledge (Streetwise)
Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

((ah well))

Ruso thanks the suns and moves on with the group.

After the telephone call by Quaeer he remarks, "Does this mean I get to meet the boss?"


----------



## Vergil (May 27, 2011)

"Hang on just a fucking second. Did we deliver the goods, then help the blue suns steal it, now have to get it back so we get paid? Is that what I'm hearing, cos if it is that is even more queer than Gus" he says pointing to Rus.

"And I'm only not kicking up a fuss about you on the team because C'nedra asked and she's got great tits.. Just leave the big game to me, you can dab the sweat off my balls."


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2011)

"Sure bro, we'll see." Ruso was getting tired of this fool. Why the fuck did better jobs always come with retarded and arrogant teammates. Ruso got determined to show this guy how much better he was. Clearly not as much as the cocky merc thought.

He sighed and moved away from the guy. He would be dealt with later, and if needed with force.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

John shrugs, "they pay us to steal it, they pay us to steal it back.  Either way works out for us."  Idly he did his best to ignore the sniper's bickering.  Heaven forbid he end up experimental biotics that give him nice, safe abilities, maybe one that creates a black hole from 4AU away, no he had to end up with one that's only useful up close and personal.


----------



## Kuno (May 28, 2011)

C'Nedra...

Another sigh escaped the Asari but then she giggled a bit as she imagined Russo dabbing the sweat off of Callum.  "Come on boys.  Let's go see what exactly the Boss has to say to us."  C'Nedra says then heads back to the front of Afterlife.


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2011)

"Aye right let's go and get our shit back!" Callum said and walked off towards the direction of the bar.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2011)

"Well," Quaeer looks at the group, "I got good new and bad news. The good news is that we've got footage of whoever broke into Aria's warehouse. The bad news is, it was you fucking idiots!" 

S/he (asari and their sexuality) points at each one of you as she shows you a security camera footage of you guys owning every mercenary in front of the warehouse.

"I've got a few more news, Aria saw the footage and was impressed by the handy work you guys did, even if it was killing of 'her' guards. Well, they were still Blood pack and the Blood pack owed Aria a service, so it technically aren't really Aria's pack.

Still you guys made short work of blood packs an impressive feat. Aria wants to see the same sort of short clean up at the blue sun cell you guys are going to go to fetch back our cargo.

Here I'll upload the coordinates for you guys. If you do a good job Aria might have some extra work for us.

Oh and the Blood Pack might be out for more blood if they spot you."


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2011)

"Well this is just awesome." Ruso can't contain his laughing. "Let's go kill the guys that paid us then."


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Nice." C'Nedra chuckled at what had happened.  "If we had gone to the eclipse like I suggested..."  she mumbled pulling out her assault rifle and making sure it was loaded.  "Alright lets get the cargo back."  the Asari will then head back to where they had been.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2011)

The group looks at the location for the blue sun cell. It is near a clinic, not where the warehouse was. The only path is to take a cab to the nearest cab station and then move on on foot through both Blood Pack and Blue Sun territory to reach that cell and hopefully get back their cargo.

Thus without much incident their cab arrives to the cab station.

Once out Omega still looks kinda normal, except you see a few more Krogan on the street than usual.

The only route you know of is pass those armored krogan and into their territory. Right now, they still don't look hostile to you, but that may just be because they haven't spotted the group, yet.


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2011)

Ruso will casually approach the Krogan and see if something happens. If the Krogan don't make any offensive moves, he will go to one of them and try to start a conversation.

If they do move offensively, he will use his tactical cloak, close in on one, put his Desert Eagle to his face and use it as a point of conversation/living shield, depending on the others reactions.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2011)

"I get first dibs on his shit." Callum says as he leans against a wall. "Krogun...they always seem like such happy lads."


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"That is one way to describe them."  C'Nedra chuckled.  She stands back with Callum and waits to see what happens with Russo.  "You might want to check your gun."  she says to the John and Callum and pulls her own and watches.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2011)

The Krogan looks at Ruso then motions to move on as he tries approaching him.

"He not go," a Vorcha next to the Krogan says, "he shoot Vorcha! Yarrrrr

He kill Vorcha at warehouse! I sssee picturaaaaaaa !!! He dead!!!!"

The vorcha readies for a fight and pulls out his weapon.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

“Well so much for the easy route.”  C'Nedra sighs reading her gun as she runs for cover and begins to fire toward the Vorcha.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 12 + 2 = 14
AC: AC: +13 (10+1 Dex+0 Defense+2 Leather Armor)
Shield/Armor Temporary Hit Points: +4 Armor, +4 Shield 


Initiative: 
1d20+1
10+1 = 11


Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+1
19+1 = 20
Damage:
2d8+1
5,7+1 = 13

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+1
8+1 = 9
Damage:
2d8+1
4,1+1 = 6

Round 3:
Attack
1d20+1
3+1 = 4
Damage:
2d8+1
7,1+1 = 9

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+1
17+1 = 18
Damage:
2d8+1
1,5+1 = 7

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+1
7+1 = 8
Damage:
2d8+1
7,5+1 = 13


((  The dice gods hate me today...))


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2011)

"I killed a few Vorcha in my time yes, but I think the gentleman next to you has done that as well. I think even you have done that as well." Ruso eyes the Krogan, trying to get the big guy over to his side. He had, after all, shown he allowed the group to pass.

Diplomacy roll (For Krogan):
Roll(1d20)+3:
13,+3
Total:16

If the Krogan stays indifferent, Ruso will pull his gun on the Vorcha and try to threaten him. (How many more Vorcha's do you think I can wipe off the earth, especially when they act stupid?) If the Vorcha is already beyond this point, he will simply try to shoot it in the face while retreating from possible other enemies.

Intimidate roll (for Vorcha):
Roll(1d20)+4:
2,+4
Total:6

((Doh.))

*Initiative:*
Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14

*Round I:*

*Attack:*
Roll(1d20)+3:
17,+3
Total:20

*Damage:*
Roll(2d8)+0:
3,1,+0
Total:4

*Round II:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21

Roll(2d8)+0:
7,1,+0
Total:8

*Round III:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
17,+3
Total:20

((wut. high attack, low damage rolls today))

Roll(2d8)+0:
8,7,+0
Total:15

((Drop that))

*Round IV:*

Roll(2d8)+0:
3,5,+0
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+3:
9,+3
Total:12

*Round V:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
16,+3
Total:19

Roll(2d8)+0:
1,4,+0
Total:5

If at any time more enemies start showing up, Ruso will start shooting the most likely target. If he gets hit, he will get the fuck out of there. If he gets a good chance, he will cloak, put his gun to an enemy's head and use the guy as a living/dead meatshield.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2011)

"Can't we just leave him?" Callum looks at c'nedra drawing her weapon and sighs "Ach alright!" and draws his weapon

HP: 13
AC: 10+1+2+3 = 16
Temporary Hit Points: 5 Armor, 5 Shield

If Callum gets hit badly then he'll activate the cloak and gtfo

Initiative: ( couldn't have rolled it better myself)
1d20+2
1+2 = 3

Round 1 : Callum gets to cover and slowly takes out his sniper rifle
Attk:

1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Dmg:
2d10+3
7,7+3 = 17

Round 2: Coup de grace

Round 3: 
dmg
2d10+3
4,8+3 = 15

Round 4:
atk: 
1d20+3
6+3 = 9

dmg:
2d10+3
8,6+3 = 17

Round 5
1d20+3
19+3 = 22

dmg:
2d10+3
6,8+3 = 17


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2011)

John sighs and pulls out his gun, so much for subtly.

1d20+3
16+3 = 19

He'll keep an eye on the Krogan during the battle, if he sides against the party as soon as his shield/armor goes down he'll biotic charge the bastard:
3d10+0
10,1,2+0 = 13 (w/knockdown effect)

Otherwise he'll keep to attacking whatever target looks most attractive.

Attacks:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

1d20+4
2+4 = 6


Damages:
2d10+1
8,4+1 = 13

2d10+1
3,6+1 = 10

2d10+1
5,4+1 = 10

2d10+1
6,9+1 = 16

2d10+1
8,8+1 = 17

((Sloppy, I know, sorry, still getting settled at home :/ ))


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

Seeing the vorcha pull out his gun, John draws his shotgun like a cowboy gunslinger style and blows him a salvo. While the Vorcha is still staggering the turrian shoots him in the head with his Eagle, blowing it off.

The krogan looks at the vorcha, then looks at you and then says, "Hmm fresh meat! Probably only lasts for 2 days max. And will taste like worms, lead and rotten eggs.

Naoldtor is the name, Ex-Blood-Pack Captain. A pleasure to meet you. Anyways, seems the bloodies want you dead and you are walking right into their territory."


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Ex?"  The Asari looks the big Krogan up and down and nods.  "Not like we have much choice in the matter.  Had a bit of a mix up with a shipment."  She says lowering her gun but doesn't quite put it away.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

"Yes, Ex-Captain. You know when you get fired from a job,  ... yeah kinda like that. Good thing Krogans have redundant system, getting fired from my last job was more clear cut than you'd imagine. 

'Shipping misplacement' a favorite among mercenaries on Omega. Seem and ordered it many times in my days," Naoldtor says.


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2011)

"So, you got no allegiance with the bloodies then? Being fired must've pissed you off some eh?" Callum said putting away his sniper. 

"What you doin' in Blood pack territory? If yer no longer the big man can't imagine you wantin te be any part of it."


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

"Blood pack territory starts right over by the next block, usually this is neutral territory. But as you can see some of them just don't respect these grounds," Naoldtor points at the dead vorcha.

"Being fired, yeah I am still adjusting to it, as for what I am doing. Well, I am watching the streets for now. Got nothing better to do anyways."


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2011)

"So you'll know the ins and outs of the territory. I'd rather not waste bullets if I don't have to." Callum asks, his dealings with the criminal element helping him.

Diplomacy
1d20+2
5+2 = 7

(Balls)


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

"Well, I knew them. They change up the patrols every three days or so. You're out of luck, today they just changed their patrols," Naoldtor answers.


----------



## Chaos (May 31, 2011)

"Well, that sucks" Ruso gets back in the conversation after checking his gun for blood. The killing shot was fired from almost point-blank distance, after all. After making sure the thing is still clean and won't clog, he turns around to the Krogan.

"Is there any safer way through the territory though? I imagine some roads are more heavily patrolled than others."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

"Well .... avoid the main road, it has the least amount of cover. Though if you do go through the side alleys be aware that may be dead ends not marked on your omni-tool map. The main route is the shortest and direct way through the district however," Naoldtor answers.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 1, 2011)

"What would you advise us?" Ruso asks the Krogan.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

"I don't know, you guys looked well armed enough to take the main road, but who knows what's waiting for you. Best you decide for yourself," he says.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2011)

Callum is still unsure about this guy - ex blood pack captain and all. They had been taking him at his word up until now.

Sense motive:
1d20+0
15+0 = 15


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

Callum can't decide one way or another. He seems to be telling the truth however he lacks the usual Krogan 'ompf' of wanting to fight a good fight.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2011)

"You're awfully compliant for a Krogun, usually you guys would be rushing in to make a jump rope out of my intenstines. Why you bein so helpful to us. You may not have alliegences to the Blood pack any more but still no reason for you to help us."


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

"Am I helping you? I am just giving you some street smart, boy. Whether you heed them or not is your own decision," Naoldtor says.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2011)

"Aye right you are. Let's head out then"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The asari steps to follow Callum then pauses.  "Don't suppose a big guy like you has a bit of an issue with the blood pack.  Wouldn't mind you helping us a bit, you know, showing us the way."  She smiles at him.

Diplomacy:
1d20+0
12+0 = 12


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

"Maybe later, when I've finish hatching a plan. Right now, not really," Naoldtor replies.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2011)

"A plan eh? If ye need a hand were usually willing, dependin on what it is of course."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Would that plan involve getting back at them?"  C'Nedra asked pausing to find out about this Krogan.


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2011)

"Maybe, who knows. It is still in the working," the Naodltor answers vaguely. "But if I need some able bodies I'll think of you guys."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2011)

"Aye, great - lets go then. I feel like Ive been standing here for three days or somethin'" Callum says motioning that he's going to walk off towards the main road, "Fuck the side streets, They want us they can fuckin well try and get us."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Let us know.  We work for Xanal." She nods at Naodltor.  "Alright lets get this over with."  C'Nedra says keeping her gun in hand she starts walking.


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2011)

With Callum leading the group walks along the main road. Many civilians walk that road just as anyone else who'd need to cross around town. The presence of mercenaries is not uncommon on the road.

A few batarian, turians, salarians, humans and other aliens well armed walk the street. The group continues on following the map their ceo gave them. 

Mercenaries in red armor stand sometimes near a cafe, sometimes around the corner. Seems like the bloodpack noticed the group but don't seem to be taking action yet.

After the next block you'd need to turn right and then you'd be in Blue Sun territory, just one more block.

You're getting a strange feeling of something nasty is waiting around the corner.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 5, 2011)

Ruso draws his sniper and gets close to the corner.

Around the corner listen check:
Roll(1d20)+0:
7,+0
Total:7

((Doh))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Something just isn't right..."  C'Nedra will stand near Ruso wondering too what awaits them.

Perception:
1d20+1
15+1 = 16

"Callum, why don't you use that invisibility trick that use use when I'm in the shower."  She smirks at him as she waves to the corner.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2011)

"Aye will do captain!" he mockingly puts his hand up to his forehead, "It won't last too long so if I get spotted be sure to give me some cover fire eh?"

Callum uses the scope on his sniper to see if there is any good hiding spots which he can go to.

Spot
1d20+0
9+0 = 9

If he finds a good place then he will use the tactical cloak, move there and Hide

Hide
1d20+3
7+3 = 10


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2011)

With C'Nedra's help Callum spots a few good hiding spots.

Activating his cloak he dashes to the first one. From there he sees how the Blood pack and Blue Suns have more or less entrenched themselves with guns and grenades and what not. The so called no-mans-zone is exactly where Callum is standing. It's pretty much the mercs hiding in a good spot waiting for some foxes (the foxes being of course you)out of a hole to shoot at.

From what Callum can see, his current position is the only relative save one, all the other spots are more or less likely to be shot from one side or another. And his hiding spot only has room for one person, him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2011)

John mutters to himself, "cover's all and good for him, not sure what the rest of us can do."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2011)

Callum will wait until his tactical cloak recharges and then will move back towards the team, having seen no way to tackle this on his own


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2011)

After half a minute Callum back out with his tactical cloak on and rejoins the party.

Does the party want to try and press against 2 enemies or try some other route?


*Spoiler*: _map_ 





woman wearing a dress


----------



## Chaos (Jun 8, 2011)

Ruso will search for a close backstreet that will allow the party to come in at the back of one of the entrenched sides.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

Checking his omni-tool Ruso looks at the omni-map. There is a path, however it requires them to back track a few blocks and then if they do follow the side alley they will be coming out about 4 blocks away from their goal.

There are other routes, however Ruso isn't sure if they don't include dead ends where they would have to find other ways around. They would however be shorter than the route Ruso currently is looking at.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2011)

(Just how many enemies are there? are all the grey blocks nemies then?)


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2011)

((yes the grey boxes are enemies))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2011)

"There's a lot of them. I reckon we could take 'em but I want te save my money for a lapdance not fucking ammo. I sau=y we try goin another way." callum says


----------



## Kuno (Jun 11, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Well then lets find another way instead of standing around looking stupid."  The asari said checking her gun and looking at Ruso.  "Well?  Which way do we go?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2011)

"I think that was directed at you." he says looking to Ruso. "You do look quite stupid."

"Right! well he's the one with the omni tool so we'd better let him lead the way, heaven help us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2011)

"Probably trapped wherever we go," John says with a shrug.  "Might be better to just use the limited cover the cars provide and go straight in.  Strike hard and fast and maybe we can get through before they know what hit them."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2011)

"That's some balls you got on you John. Aye fuck it, I'll get my ammo money off these arsebandits once we kill 'em. Right C'nedra, you get on one of those cars and show em yer tits. Whilst their distracted we'll take pictures....eh...I mean attack."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2011)

"I'll keep 'em busy, you guys just shoot them off my back," John says with a shrug.

Init:
1d20+2
3+2 = 5  (Meh, at least they can't shoot at him until he moves  )

Round 1:
He'll duck around the corner (5' step?) and biotic charge into one of the stores, preferably into a position where he has cover from most of the other enemies.

Biotic Charge:
3d10+0
5,5,5+0 = 15

If he still gets an attack action he'll attack the best target with his shotgun (melee against the guy he just charged?  Blast someone else?)

Attack:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Damage:
2d10+1
1,4+1 = 6

Round 2:
Secure better cover if available, attack best target with shotgun

Attack:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Damage:
2d10+1
3,9+1 = 13

Round 3:
Secure better cover if available, attack best target with shotgun

Attack:
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

Damage:
2d10+1
6,3+1 = 10

Round 4:
Secure better cover if available, attack best target with shotgun

Attack:
1d20+4
9+4 = 13

Damage:
2d10+1
6,2+1 = 9

Round 5:
Secure better cover if available, attack best target with shotgun

Attack:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Damage:
2d10+1
9,5+1 = 15


----------



## Chaos (Jun 12, 2011)

*Init:*
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

*Round I:*

Ruso will cloak and charge into the closest small store, taking cover behind the counter (there should be a counter right? It's a store). If there's still an enemy remaining in the store, he will Desert Eagle the guy's brains out. If not, he will take his sniper and start aiming for heads.

Atk:
Roll(1d20)+3:
13,+3
Total:16

Dmg:

Roll(2d8)+0:
5,6,+0
Total:11

or

Roll(2d12)+0:
7,5,+0
Total:12

*Round II:*

Keep sniping, shooting heads off. This also goes for the rest of the rounds.

Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14

Roll(2d12)+0:
2,2,+0
Total:4

((O great))

*Round III:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22

Roll(2d12)+0:
6,12,+0
Total:18

((That's better))

*Round IV:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
7,+3
Total:10

Roll(2d12)+0:
8,9,+0
Total:17

*Round V:*

Roll(1d20)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(2d12)+0:
6,3,+0
Total:9


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2011)

Callum follows John's lead and will pick off any bad guys as they try to get a secure foothold into the left side. Using the sniper once again  as ever if it gets too hot then he'll tactical cloack but he will continue to press on, just from a better angle.

Init 

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

*round1*

Attack:
1d20+3
9+3 = 12

dmg
2d10+3
8,3+3 = 14

*round 2*

atk
1d20+3
14+3 = 17

dmg
2d10+3
10,8+3 = 21

*Round 3*

atk
1d20+3
14+3 = 17

dmg
2d10+3
10,8+3 = 21

*Round 4*

atk
1d20+3
10+3 = 13

dmg
2d10+3
10,8+3 = 21

*round 5*

atck
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Dmg:
2d10+3
10,8+3 = 21


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The Asari will move into cover and follow the others trying to keep the guys from shooting at the snipers if possible.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 12 + 2 = 14
AC: AC: +13 (10+1 Dex+0 Defense+2 Leather Armor)
Shield/Armor Temporary Hit Points: +4 Armor, +4 Shield 

Initiative: 
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+1
20+1 = 21
Damage:
2d8+1
1,5+1 = 7

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+1
6+1 = 7
Damage:
2d8+1
1,5+1 = 7

Round 3:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2
Damage:
2d8+1
6,2+1 = 9

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+1
11+1 = 12
Damage:
2d8+1
5,2+1 = 8

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+1
2+1 = 3
Damage:
2d8+1
8,6+1 = 15


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2011)

*Initiative:*
Callum 22
Enemy A 20
Ruso 16
C'Nedra 15 
Enemy B 15
Enemy C 9
John 5


*Round 1*
Callum cloaks then moves into the nearest store and hides behind a few Magazine stands waiting for the others to follow. He communicates through his omni-tool with the others about the location of those inside the store.

A blue sun noticed the door opening but not seeing anyone enter, tries to find the oddity of such event and peaks out of the store.

As his head pops out of the store, a bullet flies through his face. Ruso fired his Eagle and downed the first enemy before running into the store for cover.

C'Nedra also dashes for the door and spots one more Blue Sun who is about to aim at Ruso. She fires from her hips with her assault rifle, ripping the Blue Sun in half.

There is one more enemy inside the little magazine store and he pops out from behind the counter. He takes aim with his gun but misses.

John biotic charges through wall and counter knocking the poor sod off his feet into the wall leaving a splash of blood behind.

*Round 2*
Callum looks around and notices a back door. Peeking behind it he notices stairs going up. His sniper instinct tingling he climbs up to the 2nd floor. 

Some Blood pack noticed the commotion down in the magazine store and start firing randomly, as they don't have a good view.

Ruso follows Callum to a good sniping spot. C'Nedra goes and finds better cover. 

The stores glass are all but shattered as Blood Pack laying down a bullet storm. 

John also takes some good cover.

*Round 3*
Callum discovers a back balcony that allows the others to 'jump' to the next building and radios in the position. He also takes aim at a Krogan.

A Vorcha tries crossing the street.

Ruso takes aim and kills the Vorcha crossing the street.

C'Nedra and John come upstairs and more or less easily jump to the next balcony. Smash open the door and head down stairs for more Blue Sun.

*Round 4*
Callum takes out a Krogan leader. He aims at the last Krogan.

Three more Vorcha try crossing the street and find themselves under fire from the Blue Suns.

Ruso takes aim at one of the vorcha who's hid himself partially behind a car.

C'Nedra now behind the blue suns fires and manages to break its shield.

The Blue sun turns around fires his gun only to notice it jammed itself.

John walks up to him and pumps a full shot into the blue sun.

*Round 5*
Callum takes out the 2nd Krogan and aims at a Vorcha.
A car explodes from all the bullets the Blue Suns pumped into it, ripping a vorcha in half with its explosion.

Ruso takes out his Vorcha who barely managed to escape the fire with a head shot.

The blue sun now focus on John with his shotgun. However both attacks are more or less deflect by the shields.

C'Nedra tries firing but with John in the way its a little hard to aim. She misses.

John walks up to the  Bluesun behind the counter, shotguns him in the face and takes the new cover for himself.


Kill Count: 5 Blue Suns, 4 Blood Pack, 1 Neutral Kill
Enemies Left: 3: 1 blue sun, 2 Blood pack


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 6:
Attack:
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Damage:
2d10+1
10,2+1 = 13

Round 7:
Attack:
1d20+4
1+4 = 5

Damage:
2d10+1
9,1+1 = 11

Round 8:
Attack:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

Confirm:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Damage:
2d10+1
3,10+1 = 14

Round 9:
Attack:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Damage:
2d10+1
3,1+1 = 5

Round 10:
Attack:
1d20+4
8+4 = 12

Damage:
2d10+1
3,2+1 = 6


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The Asari will continue advancing though staying in cover.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 12 + 2 = 14
AC: AC: +13 (10+1 Dex+0 Defense+2 Leather Armor)
Shield/Armor Temporary Hit Points: +4 Armor, +4 Shield 

Initiative: 
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

Round 6:
Attack:
1d20+1
20+1 = 21
Dange:
2d8+1
2,6+1 = 9

Round 7:
Attack:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6
Damage:
2d8+1
7,1+1 = 9

Round 8:
Attack:
1d20+1
2+1 = 3
Damage:
2d8+1
6,4+1 = 11

Round 9:
Attack:
1d20+1
10+1 = 11
Damage:
2d8+1
1,7+1 = 9

Round 10:
Attack:
1d20+1
18+1 = 19
Damage:
2d8+1
7,6+1 = 14


----------



## Chaos (Jun 16, 2011)

Just continue sniping. Coup de Grace.

*Round VI:*

Roll(1d20)+2:
7,+2
Total:9

Roll(2d12)+0:
6,6,+0
Total:12

*Round VII:*

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Roll(2d12)+0:
1,2,+0
Total:3

*Round IIX:*

Roll(1d20)+2:
7,+2
Total:9

Roll(2d12)+0:
11,10,+0
Total:21

*Round IX:*

Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(2d12)+0:
12,3,+0
Total:15

*Round X:*

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19

Roll(2d12)+0:
3,9,+0
Total:12


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

*Initiative:*
Callum 22
Enemy A 20
Ruso 16
C'Nedra 15 
Enemy B 15
Enemy C 9
John 5

*Round 6*
The blue sun fires his assault rifle at John and manages to take out part of his shield. [-10]
Ruso takes aim for a head shot on a Vorcha.
C'nedra in return fires at the blue sun and almost kills him with 1 salvo of assault rifle bullets.
Two Vorcha fires towards the high ground Callum and Ruso are hiding at however misses them barely.
John fires his shotgun and kills off the Blue Sun.

*Round 7*
Ruso takes the head off his vorcha. He takes aim for another head shot.
C'nedra looks out the window notices 2 more vorcha taking cover but she is in no position to fire at them.
The vorcha keep firing at the sniper position, not noticing C'Nedra or John.
John manages to advance outside and hides well behind a car. He knows better than to fire from it and waits for the next opportunity to move into a different cover.

*Round 8*
Ruso kills another vorcha and aims for the last one.
C'nedra follows John behind the car.
The last vorcha tries running away through the front door. You wonder how much brain power they actually have.
John closes in on the Vorcha and fires his shotgun, blasting him into a pan cake of blood.

==end of combat==

Exp:
1125 each

Treasure:
+1 Attack Upgrade Scan
+1 AC/Shield/Armor Upgrade
+1 Wealth DC


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2011)

"Fuck aye! Nice work guys...I can't remember why we did this...but nice work!" Callum said looking at the carnage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2011)

John takes a moment to scrape some of the gore from his boots, "well that was fun."  His voice is neutral void of humor or sarcasm.  "Less messy than I expected actually."

"We were off to secure our 'misplaced' cargo then?  Hopefully that's the last of the bloodpacks, though keep your eyes pealed."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Let's get moving before anymore show up or others get curious of the noise."  C'Nedra say putting away her assault rifle and pulling out her lighter pistol as she started heading down the street.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

The group moves on without much further getting stopped by any Blood Packs or Blue Suns for that matter.

They find the warehouse and it is rather lightly guarded from the outside.


*Spoiler*: _map_ 




an eagle of black and yellow color was resting, two red and enormous horns coming out from it´s head, inside it´s beak a sharp teeth that could easily crush the body of a person





There seems to be a console close to the entrance. Checking your omni-tool it seems to be connected to the giant mecs. Maybe it is hackable.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2011)

C'Nedra...

The Asari shrugs and moves quietly toward the console and tries to hack into the system.

Knowledge Computer:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Computers Use:
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Disable Device:
1d20+2
5+2 = 7

((Wasn't sure what you might want...))


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

As C'Nedra is hacking through the code she short wires a few circuits and hacks into the main firewall. The firewall consists of this riddle:



> Two spies want to get in an enemy's military base.In order to get in they have to give the correct countersign to the guard at the gate after he gives them the sign. So they wait hidden nearby the gate so that they will overhear the countersign from another soldier.
> 
> One soldier comes and the guard gives the sign: "6".The soldier answers "3".The guard lets him pass. Another soldier comes.The guard says "12" and the soldier gives the answer "6".The guard lets him pass. So, the first spy goes at the gate and the guard asks says "10".The spy, sure that he knew the answer as he was, says "5". Immediately, the guard shoots him dead.
> 
> Then the other spy, who saw that the other spy was killed when he gave the countersign, had now understood what the right answer would be, whatever the guard's sign was.So, he walks to the gate and the guard says "8".The spy gives the correct answer and the guard lets him in. What was the answer that the spy gave?


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2011)

C'Nedra...

((I'm usually good at riddles but we shall see this time...))


> Two spies want to get in an enemy's military base.In order to get in they have to give the correct countersign to the guard at the gate after he gives them the sign. So they wait hidden nearby the gate so that they will overhear the countersign from another soldier.
> 
> One soldier comes and the guard gives the sign: "6".The soldier answers "3".The guard lets him pass. Another soldier comes.The guard says "12" and the soldier gives the answer "6".The guard lets him pass. So, the first spy goes at the gate and the guard asks says "10".The spy, sure that he knew the answer as he was, says "5". Immediately, the guard shoots him dead.
> 
> Then the other spy, who saw that the other spy was killed when he gave the countersign, had now *understood what the right answer would be, whatever the guard's sign was*.So, he walks to the gate and the guard says "*8*".The spy gives the correct answer and the guard lets him in. What was the answer that the spy gave?



"Cross your fingers..."  C'Nedra says and gives the answer of 8.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2011)

The Screen goes black.



> Hacking Attempt Detected!



C'Nedra is pretty sure she's got a few more tries left, before she's completely shut out of the system.

Looking over the riddle again she should look at the letters that are used to spell those numbers. Maybe in there lies the answer.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2011)

(Jesus! I just got it! So obvious...)

"Eh, why don't you try 5?" Callum says scratching his balls "Aye...that hit the spot."


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2011)

Listen to Callum's advice C'Nedra enters the number 5.



> ....
> 
> What do you wish to do?
> Open the control system of the Mech.
> ...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2011)

"I cannae be arsed walking, lets control it and it can carry me arse about!" Callum says sniffing his fingers.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2011)

C'Nedra manages to download the control mechanisms of the big mechs. However her omni tool is only able to take direct control of one unit. Should she find an upgrade for her omni tool, she may be able to control more.

She still is able to change the program of the other 2 mechs.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2011)

C'Nedra...

When Callum solves the riddle the asari looks at him surprised that he was able to do it then shrugs.  She points out the mech that she has control over then changes the other one to fight as their allies.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2011)

After you call in, your asari boss arrives shortly with a few drop ships to take the cargo away.

"Good job, getting pass the security. Aria will be pleased.

Callum, don't ride the YIMIR MK0. It's a prototype for crying out loud. You do realize if it blows up that you have a nuke sitting under you, right? And these mechs are not known for their operational stability. That's why they are called Prototypes.

Oh don't give those puppy eyes, I know you want to keep it. Fine, but it goes into the hangar bay and will be shut down. And you better start working on its stability operation system. I don't want it blowing a hole inside my hangar or go berserk at the first site of enemies.

You guys have 1 day off before we head out of port," your boss gives you a day of vacation.

==exp==
720 each
+1 wealth dc
1 YIMIR MK0 Mech


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2011)

"Fuck aye!" Callum says, a day off on Omega sounded pretty aesome.

"First things first though. I got te go visit that Batarian shithead who's been poisoning folk."

((Lol - I just found out what happens in the game ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2011)

Callum heads back to the bottom floor of 'Afterlife' and finds the batarian bartender still giving out drinks.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2011)

"Alright pal! How about a drink?" Callum says distracted by the Asari dancers. "Fuckin top class totty in here."


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2011)

The batarian pours Callum some green looking bubbling liquor into his glass and walks away with a smile on his face.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2011)

"Ah cheers, but how about you drink this one? You work hard and you deserve it." Callum said as he pulled out his pistol and looked at it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

"Err, no, do I know you? Noooo, you humans all look a like," he says as Callum points the gun at him. He's hesitating to grab the drink.

Callum may need a little more persuasion than just the gun.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2011)

"You're gonna drink this or else I'm gonna rip each one of your damn eyeballs out!" Callum yells

Intimidate
1d20+2
19+2 = 21


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

"No, not my eyes. Please don't make me drink it," the bartender says. But looking down the barrel he in the end has no choice and drinks the liquor.

He grabs his throat before collapsing on the floor. He is still twitching on the floor.

+4 renegade points


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2011)

"Aye! Fuck you, trying to make me drink that shite!" Callum walks off and stretches after a job well done.

((Is the patriarch kicking about? ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

Callum looks around at the lower section of Afterlife and spots a door leading a more private lounge. It isn't for either of the mercenary faction. Looks to be more for people of higher standing.

Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2011)

"Oh, what's this place? Is this where the Asari come to get their kit off?" he says opening the door

He spots a large Krogan. "Apparently not."


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

The krogan is talking to few salarian and turians in what the aliens consider 'elegant' wear. He seems to be telling stories of old when he was still active and fighting it out with Aria for whom to own Omega.

Other than that, Callum does not find anything interesting in the room.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The asari will head toward the market district.  She will be looking for upgrades or anything that might be useful on the ship.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2011)

Though C'Nedra found a few upgrades for the team, she does realize that without the actual minerals to build the upgrades and modify the omnitools, it is kinda pointless to buy more expensive upgrades.

But she does find a few more upgrades for the group in the market.

Initiative +1 (Wealth DC 16)
Initiative +2 (Wealth DC 18)
AC +1 (Wealth DC 20)
AC +2 (Wealth DC 22)
Attack +1 (Wealth DC 18)
Attack +2 (Wealth DC 20)


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2011)

Callum will head out of the VIP room but remembers its location. He'll spend the rest of the evening chatting, dancing and drinking with randoms.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

John spends his free time back at the ship conducting his own studies and research.

((Yeah, lame, I know.  Sorry it's been a busy week :/ ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2011)

After a day of rest you guys meet back up on your ship. Your boss calls a meeting.

"Alright, laddies. You guys managed to save us a lot of insurance fees when you retrieve our own cargo you managed to steal. How retarded can you guys be to steal your own cargo, right under your bosses eyes? 

Next time remember what our cargo looks like if you attempt to steal someone else cargo.

Now what other jobs did you find?

I bets its pirates," boss doesn't sound impressed.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2011)

"Eh, I don't know aboot any other missions. I reckon we need a lab though, or somethin' Loads o goodies here but can't upgrade shite without goin round and scannin planets for minerals and all. Oh and I killed a Batarian bartender."

"As for the cargo, aye we were bored so thought as well kill a few mercs and can't very well do that for no good reason now can you? So we made our own reason!" Callum grins and bullshits


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

C'Nedra...

"Gathering the minerals would be a good idea."  The asari says glancing at Callum.  "I got some things that might help with that."


((I remember her getting stuff for that but I'm not sure exactly what.  ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

C'nedra show that bill for buying probes and a long range mineral scanner. 

"Ah that's what that cargo is in the loading bay," her boss says. "Go on, get to and install those scanners and probes onto the ship. No one else is capable of it.


```
Fathar
								Amada
			
			Sahrabarik
									
									Kairavamori
	Batalla
			
										Arinlarkan
```

That's the star map. We are in Sahrabarik right now. Where do you want to start mining first? This entire sector is crawling with pirates and our guns and shields won't hold forever. So pick your system well and hope for the best."

((For mining minerals just roll a few d20 as a skill check for mining. Int modifies the roll if you don't have mining as a skill. I'll let you know how much you guys find and how many rolls you should do. And only 1 person is able to operate the scanner/mining.))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The asari agonizes over her decision then shrugs.  "Let's see how my luck holds."

She decides they will go to Kairavamori.

Rolls:
1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
19+2 = 21

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
15+2 = 17


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2011)

*Minerals Mined:*
Element Zero: 3740 [Element Zero, also known as Eezo, is used for biotic and engineering upgrades.]
Iridium: 1790 [Iridium is used to upgrade assault rifles, sub-machine guns, and heavy weapons.]
Palladium: 166 [Palladium is used to upgrade cybernetics, shields, heavy pistols, and armor.]
Platinum: 33 [Platinum is used to upgrade shotguns, sniper rifles and medical equipment.]

Probes used: 13

While scanning the planets C'Nedra finds an unusual reading near the fourth planet from the sun. In this system there are a total of 11 planets.

A SOS signal is coming from the planet. Latitude/Longitude (74*77` N/35*46` W)

After finding the minerals you find following market prices for them. You will need to return to Omega to sell your minerals. Most likely the SOS Signal will no longer active by the time you return from Omega. There are a lot of other freighter and ships currently in the system.

Stack of 10000 minerals +1 DC to Wealth
Stack of 50000 minerals +7 DC to Wealth
Stack of 100000 minerals + 13 DC to Wealth

Any upgrade of +1 require a stack of 40000 minerals of the specific Mineral.
Upgrade of +2 type require 90000 minerals.
UPgrade of +3 type require 140000 minerals.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Damn."  The asari mumbles looking at what they found and goes to talk to the others.  "We found some minerals, not a huge amount though.  We could sell them or personally I say we hold onto them and use them to upgrade our equipment when we get enough."

"There is something else..."  C'Nedra pauses looking at the group.  "On the fourth planet out there is a signal.  Seems to be a SOS signal.  Could be a downed ship or who knows.  Think we should check it out?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2011)

"SOS eh? Aye, that's what we are - a bunch of super space heroes about to rid the galaxy of an unspeakable evil!" Callum remarks sarcastically, "Ach, well they might be all dead and we can get some salvage at least. Or it might a ship of stranded supermodels! Fuck aye! Let's head down there and get my sex on!" 

"Oh the minerals, aye keep hold of them. I need a few upgrades for me baby." he says tapping his sniper rifle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

*John*

John glances about somewhat unsettlingly and nods, "we have enough ghosts following us around, let's check it out and see what happened."


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

Your pilot and boss takes you down into the atmosphere. The entry is choppy even with the latest 'technology'. (Actually the ship only has the most cheapest and stable stabilizers available for your type.)

John and C'Nedra looking very excited at the flames as the enter the atmosphere forget to put on their seat belts. Suddenly they find themselves jolted towards the ceiling. Luckily their armor damps most of the damage.

After a few minutes they finished the entry into the atmosphere and now are flying towards their target. About a click away (1 km) they spot smoke coming out of what looks to be some canyons.

Your boss makes a short flyby but you don't spot anything out of the ordinary, except for the crashed ship up against a cliff.

There are no good landing zones, so your boss hovers over a rather large cliff to let you off and will pick you up against after you either find some salvage or manage to rescue anyone.

Looking throug your gear, your Doc hands you a single set of climbing gear. It will allow you to climb back up to this landing zone for a pick up. It also has some gear to allow a disabled body to be pulled all the way up to the landing zone.

Your new mech would be deployable, but if you do use it, you won't be able to bring it back into the hangar bay and it would be lost to you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

*John*

"Leave the mech," John suggests.  "It will just get in the way anyway.  Maybe we can upgrade it with some jump thrusters later."  He steps to the exit of the ship and gives a quick survey of the entry site.  Assuming he doesn't spot any signs of resistance he'll biotic charge to the ground (assuming that's in range, if it's not I guess he'll take the much slower and lamer climb method  ).


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2011)

John looks out the hangar and estimates the height. A little to high for his biotic charge however he's got an idea.

He jumps face first out and when he thinks he's about the right height activates his biotic power and charges the ground below him. As he lands his biotic power create a small crater at his landing site.

He's the first one down on the LZ, still they will need to climb down the cliff to reach the crashed ship.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 21, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

"Show off!"  C'Nedra laughs at John then climbs down to the ground and begins putting the climbing gear together and getting ready to repel down the cliff.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

After setting up the climbing gear C'Nedra can either repel down the cliff, or use the setting that pulls an injured or disabled person up to lower herself down like a lift. Seems however repelling down would be faster than to wait and sit on the 'lift'.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2011)

Callum will use the lift


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2011)

*C'Nedra...*

The Asari will repel down the cliff then begin looking around.

Percep:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

Callum sits on the lift and slows gets lowered. He feels like if he had something to smoke it'd be the perfect ride.

It's like a snipers best spot for sniping shit, if there were stuff to snipe.

C'Nedra repels herself down and sees a lot of smoke. She can't see more than her hand in front of her eyes. They will need to clear out the smoke somehow if they want to search for survivors.

Maybe double checking the omni-tool or some sort of biotic power could help.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

John will consult his uplink, any signals that are clearer down on the surface?


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

The smoke does not hinder any electromagnetic wave length so the uplink and comm link work perfectly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

((Well, I meant were there any other signals than the distress call?))

Once the others have joined him on the ground John will take out his shotgun and cautiously move on toward the wreckage.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

The smoke screen is blocking any infrared readings. But he manages to use some sonar reading and find there a few spacious places passed the smoke. Inside the spacious places seems to be obstacles. There are some that are small and other maybe large enough to be humanoids.


----------

